# Red Dead Redemption: PC-Version immer unwahrscheinlicher - Rockstar zerstreut Hoffnungen



## SebastianThoeing (6. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Red Dead Redemption: PC-Version immer unwahrscheinlicher - Rockstar zerstreut Hoffnungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Red Dead Redemption: PC-Version immer unwahrscheinlicher - Rockstar zerstreut Hoffnungen


----------



## thor2101 (6. Oktober 2011)

einfach nur zum Kotzen!


----------



## nullskill (6. Oktober 2011)

schade schade! aber dennoch kommt mir keine konsole ins haus. nur ein geiles spiel ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Leck mich am A mit euren scheiss Konsolen.....ganz arme Nummer Rockstar....GANZ arme Nummer!


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Leck mich am A mit euren scheiss Konsolen.....ganz arme Nummer Rockstar....GANZ arme Nummer!


 
Wenns dich schon so berührt, dass das Game nicht auf PC erscheint, dann hol dir doch ne Konsole und hör auf rumzuheulen .. bist wie ein kleines Mädchen ...

Ich hab ne Konsole und nen PC - und weißt was? Ich nutze die Vorzüge von beiden Plattformen ... uuund, ich kann auch RDR zocken


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Schön für Dich...MIR kommt so nen Dreck nich in die Bude!


----------



## ShahramTaghizadeh (6. Oktober 2011)

Echt schade *Heul*


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Schön für Dich...MIR kommt so nen Dreck nich in die Bude!


... dann mach halt weniger "mimimimimimimi". 

Dir entgehen gute Spiele. Darauf kommts doch an, oder? Gute Spiele und nicht was man für eine Plattform einsetzt.


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Tja, gibt halt immer ein paar Sturköpfe .. lieber auf gute Games verzichten und rumheulen ...


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Jo klar....wenn ich auf schlechte Grafik(IM Vergleich), ekelhafte Controllersteuerung, MP Einschränkungen...und veraltete Technik stehe kauf ich mir gern ne Konsole! Zum Glück sind es nur einzelne Spiele die nicht für PC rauskommen auch wenn es gute sind kommt mir son Müll ned ins Haus! Rumheulen? Joar mag sein....haben die PC´ler aber auch allen Grund zu.... Konsolen kriegen alles in Arsch geschoben und wir meißtens ne lumpige Portierung!

BTW: WANN und WIEVIEL "mimimi" (Kiddy Wort 2011) ich mache lass ma schön meine Sorge sein! Ich las mir das von Dir bestimmt net "verbieten"!


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jo klar....wenn ich auf schlechte Grafik(IM Vergleich), ekelhafte Controllersteuerung, MP Einschränkungen...und veraltete Technik stehe kauf ich mir gern ne Konsole! Zum Glück sind es nur einzelne Spiele die nicht für PC rauskommen auch wenn es gute sind kommt mir son Müll ned ins Haus! Rumheulen? Joar mag sein....haben die PC´ler aber auch allen Grund zu.... Konsolen kriegen alles in Arsch geschoben und wir meißtens ne lumpige Portierung!




Ja, die bösen Konsoleros sind schon gemein, hm? Ich werd dann ggf. an dich denken wenn ich Red Dead Redemption weiter spiele oder ein paar Runden in Forza drehe.


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja, die bösen Konsoleros sind schon gemein, hm? Ich werd dann ggf. an dich denken wenn ich Red Dead Redemption weiter spiele oder ein paar Runden in Forza drehe.



Jo mach das ma und ich denk an euch armen Konsoleros wenn ihr euch( nur ein einzelnes Beispiel^^) bei BF3 mit lumpigen 12vs12  langweilt!


----------



## Sancezz1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann mach halt weniger "mimimimimimimi".
> 
> Dir entgehen gute Spiele. Darauf kommts doch an, oder? Gute Spiele und nicht was man für eine Plattform einsetzt.


 
Kommt immer darauf an, wie viele gute Spiele man deswegen verpasst und ob sich deswegen die Anschaffung einer Konsole lohnt.
Aber in einem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben, es nervt wirklich das es ständig Leute gibt die sich deswegen aufregen.

Muss halt der Entwickler / Publisher selber wissen.
Wobei ich der festen Überzeugung bin, das sich RDR für den PC rentieren würde, zumindest was die Verkaufszahlen angeht. Ob es sich finanziell für Rockstar lohnt, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber anscheinend nicht, zumindest sieht Rockstar das so.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, wie viele gute Spiele man deswegen verpasst und ob sich deswegen die Anschaffung einer Konsole lohnt.
> Aber in einem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben, es nervt wirklich das es ständig Leute gibt die sich deswegen aufregen.
> 
> Muss halt der Entwickler / Publisher selber wissen.
> Wobei ich der festen Überzeugung bin, das sich RDR für den PC rentieren würde, zumindest was die Verkaufszahlen angeht. Ob es sich finanziell für Rockstar lohnt, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber anscheinend nicht, zumindest sieht Rockstar das so.


 
Red Dead Redemption ist momentan für z.T. bei MediMarkt für 19,- € im Angebot gewesen. Sollte eine PC-Portionierung überhaupt kommen, könnte die ja schlecht 45 € kosten. Da würde jeder PC-Spieler wieder aufschreien: "ABER die verdammten Konsoleros, die kriegen es schon für 19 € und ich muss 45 € zahlen. Leckt mich, scheiß Rockstar." 

Gut, dann würden die also Geld in eine PC-Portionierung reinstecken, dass sie dann für 20 € anbieten müssten. Bis sich das rechnet, müssen aber viele Spiele verkauft werden.


----------



## Finnster (6. Oktober 2011)

Hahahahaha! Man, wie ich meine Playstation liebe... ok, genug getrollt. Tja, ich würde auch eher für Konsolen entwickeln, als für die "Piratenplattform" PC. Ja, man kann auch auf X-Box und PS3 Spiele "umsonst" bekommen, aber das ist lange nicht so verbreitet wie auf dem PC. Guckt euch die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen an, die für alle Plattformen angeboten werden. Der PC hinkt immer hinterher. Ich selbst spiele auch gerne am Computer^^, aber das beschränkt sich hauptsächlich auf Ego-Shooter und Strategiespiele.


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

> aber das ist lange nicht so verbreitet wie auf dem PC



Nö mittlerweile is es genauso easy und weitverbreitet!


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

> Jo mach das ma und ich denk an euch armen Konsoleros wenn ihr euch( nur ein einzelnes Beispiel^^) bei BF3 mit lumpigen 12vs12 langweilt!


... dann wander ich vom Wohnzimmer ins Arbeitszimmer und erfreu mich an meinem i7, GTX 570 und 8GB RAM. 

Merkste was? Wenn du zwei Plattformen hast, dann kannst du dir die Rosinen rauspicken und das System einsetzen, wo es am meisten Sinn macht.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Nö mittlerweile is es genauso easy und weitverbreitet!


... also Easy halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht. Eine Konsole umbauen ( u.a. Löten ) ist schon harter Tobak & nicht wirklich von jedem machbar.

Welche Hürde gibts beim PC? Laden, entpacken, installieren ... zocken.

Also "genauso easy" ist ja wohl maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, wie viele gute Spiele man deswegen verpasst und ob sich deswegen die Anschaffung einer Konsole lohnt.


Das stimmt definitiv. Wegen einem Spiel würde ich mir sicherlich auch keine Konsole holen, z.B. God of War oder Uncharted rechtfertigt für mich keinen Kauf einer PS3.

Bei der 360 gibts aber viele Überschneidungen mit meinen Lieblingsgenres. Shooter, Rennspiele, Adventures ... da hat sich der Kauf bereits gelohnt.


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jo mach das ma und ich denk an euch armen Konsoleros wenn ihr euch( nur ein einzelnes Beispiel^^) bei BF3 mit lumpigen 12vs12  langweilt!


 
Kannst gerne an mich denken - ist nämlich fürn PC vorbestellt .. also nix mit 12vs12 ...


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (6. Oktober 2011)

Man muss einfach einsehen, dass die Konsolen eine besondere Stellung für Entwickler haben. Durch sie können die Entwickler einer breiten Masse an Spieler ein Produkt mit guter Qualität liefern. In Fall von RDR trifft das 100% zu. Sehr schöne Grafik, tolles Gameplay und eine Rockstar-Story. 

Das man mit dem PC viel mehr ermöglichen kann, ist eine ganz andere Sache und natürlich zu allererst mal wahr! Jedoch kommen nur diejenigen PC-Spieler in den Genuß von MSAA, HighRes-Texturen und Auflösungen jenseits von 1080p, die eine nVidia 580GTX verbaut haben, wenn nicht sogar 2! Eine dieser Karten kostet schon so viel, wie ein vernünftiges, solides Office-Notebook - nur kann man mit der Grafikkarte allein, kein PC betreiben.

So und nun erklärt den Entwicklern, dass sie eher für PC entwickeln sollen, als für die breite Masse an Konsolenspielern. Wenn der Entwickler einmal den kreativen Künstler in sich zurückstellt, der ja mit dem PC viel schönere Spiele entwickeln kann, dann wird er aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ein Spiel für die Konsole entwickeln. Und das ist sicher mit einer der Gründe, warum bisher RDR nur für Konsole erschienen ist.


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt man macht die Konsole ja auch selber bereit dafür....-.- 

Btw...fast 10k Beiträge aber immernoch ned gelernt wie man den Edit Button nutzt? DAS is harter Tobak


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Btw...fast 10k Beiträge aber immernoch ned gelernt wie man den Edit Button nutzt? DAS is harter Tobak


Weil ...?


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil ...?


   Öh weil das Ding nicht umsonst existiert? Und DREI Beiträge hintereinander von der gleichen Person....


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Öh weil das Ding nicht umsonst existiert? Und DREI Beiträge hintereinander von der gleichen Person....


Da ich in div. Threads gleichzeitig aktiv bin, sind in der Zwischenzeit eben neue Beiträge gekommen. Sollte ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach bei jedem Post, auf den ich dann antworten möchte, meinen Ursprungsbeitrag editieren? 

Lass mal stecken.

Beiträge die ich gebündelt kommentieren kann, werden auch mit einem Post abgefrühstückt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt nur einen einzigen Konsolen-Titel, dem ich als eingeschworener PCler hinterhertrauere: "Heavy Rain".
Sicherlich gibt es auch ein paar andere Titel, die bei mir mehr oder weniger Interesse wecken... Auch einem "Red Dead Redemption" wäre ich nicht abgeneigt...Aber nur für das eine Spiel 300 Euro extra für eine Konsole ausgeben ? Nee. Bringe ich nicht übers Herz. Zumal selbst runtergesenkte Titel immernoch teurer sind als PC-Spiele aus der Software-Pyramide.

Außerdem muss man es auch so sehen:
Wenn Sony bzw. Microsoft keine Portierungen für den PC-Markt rausgeben, sind die selbst schuld. Die wissen gar nicht was denen an Umsatz entgeht.


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen einzigen Konsolen-Titel, dem ich als eingeschworener PCler hinterhertrauere: "Heavy Rain".
> Sicherlich gibt es auch ein paar andere Titel, die bei mir mehr oder weniger Interesse wecken... Auch einem "Red Dead Redemption" wäre ich nicht abgeneigt...Aber nur für das eine Spiel 300 Euro extra für eine Konsole ausgeben ? Nee. Bringe ich nicht übers Herz. Zumal selbst runtergesenkte Titel immernoch teurer sind als PC-Spiele aus der Software-Pyramide.
> 
> Außerdem muss man es auch so sehen:
> Wenn Sony bzw. Microsoft keine Portierungen für den PC-Markt rausgeben, sind die selbst schuld. Die wissen gar nicht was denen an Umsatz entgeht.


 

So siehts nämlich aus!


----------



## lex23 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich trauere zweinen hinterher: Demon's Souls und Dark Souls ^^


----------



## Angeldust (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich nehm meine PS3 gerne mal wo mit hin wo eben kein BR-Player rumsteht oder daddel mit nen paar Freunden und nen paar Flaschen Bier bissi Fifa etc.

Fifa spiel ich z.B. nur an der Konsole, nicht am PC. Shooter und RPGs werden nur am PC gezockt.

Beides Vor- und Nachteile. Fakt ist imho aber dass die Konsolen langsam aber sicher wirklich technisch veraltet sind. Wenn man Metro oder TW2 am PC sieht (Spiele die den PC mal nutzen) und dann mit den aktuellen Konsolentitel vergleicht, sieht man schon krasse Unterschiede.

P.s. ich kann nicht verstehen wie manche Leute behaupten können, man kann Shooter mit nem Controller spieler


----------



## kamelle (6. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem Portierungsdesaster mit GTA 4 ist es mir mittlerweile völlig Banane, ob Rockstar die Spiele bringt oder nicht...


----------



## Skaty12 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich PC Zocker durch und durch, aber für RDR hab ich mir extra eine PS3 gekauft (okay, BluRay war auch ein Kaufgrund). Ich würds mir wahrscheinlich auch noch einmal für den PC kaufen, vorallem wenn es dafür dann Mods gibt


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> P.s. ich kann nicht verstehen wie manche Leute behaupten können, man kann Shooter mit nem Controller spieler




Was gibts da zu 'behaupten?


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja sry aber wenn man sich anguckt wielange ein Konsolen Zocker in einem Shooter ohne Aimhilfe braucht um zu zielen und zu schiessen....da wird einem echt schlecht!


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Naja sry aber wenn man sich anguckt wielange ein Konsolen Zocker in einem Shooter ohne Aimhilfe braucht um zu zielen und zu schiessen....da wird einem echt schlecht!


Mir wird bei solchen Kommentaren schlecht. 

Ich spiel relativ selten ( egal ob PC oder 360 ), trotzdem hab ich bei Gears of War 3 keine Probleme gehabt mich durch die ersten Level zu schnetzeln ... wenn man natürlich ein Körperklaus ist, dann magst du recht haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Bei Shootern ist das immer so eine Sache. Es hängt viel von der Gameplay-Gestaltung ab.
Beispiel "Dead Space". Könnte ich nie und nimmer mit Controller spielen, weil gerade in hektischen Situationen es mit einem Gamepad recht schwer fällt, die Glieder der Necros genau anzuvisieren. Da bevorzuge ich immer die gute alte Maus. Ich möchte selbst zielen können, ohne auf eine Aim-Hilfe angewiesen zu sein.

Anderes Beispiel "Alone in the Dark". Das Spiel mit mit soviel Funktionen fast schon überladen. Mit Tastatur und Maus praktisch unspielbar. Hier macht das Gamepad wieder eine gute Figur.

Und echte FPS sind sowieso Maus-Games only


----------



## Sancezz1 (6. Oktober 2011)

MusikerMandel99 schrieb:


> Red Dead Redemption ist momentan für z.T. bei MediMarkt für 19,- € im Angebot gewesen. Sollte eine PC-Portionierung überhaupt kommen, könnte die ja schlecht 45 € kosten. Da würde jeder PC-Spieler wieder aufschreien: "ABER die verdammten Konsoleros, die kriegen es schon für 19 € und ich muss 45 € zahlen. Leckt mich, scheiß Rockstar."
> 
> Gut, dann würden die also Geld in eine PC-Portionierung reinstecken, dass sie dann für 20 € anbieten müssten. Bis sich das rechnet, müssen aber viele Spiele verkauft werden.


 
War doch bei GTA IV auch kein Problem. Allerdings weiß ich jetz nicht, ob GTA IV für Konsole damals schon für knapp 20€ zu haben war, als es für PC raus kam. Jedenfalls hat sich GTA IV nicht so schlecht verkauft auf dem PC


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur Aimhilfe....


----------



## Sancezz1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das stimmt definitiv. Wegen einem Spiel würde ich mir sicherlich auch keine Konsole holen, z.B. God of War oder Uncharted rechtfertigt für mich keinen Kauf einer PS3.
> 
> Bei der 360 gibts aber viele Überschneidungen mit meinen Lieblingsgenres. Shooter, Rennspiele, Adventures ... da hat sich der Kauf bereits gelohnt.


 
Woher weißt du das mich für Konsole nur God of War und Uncharted interessiert?  Natürlich Heavy Rain nicht zu vergessen, aber dann hörts bei mir auch schon auf. Alan Wake zb interessiert mich seitdem es released wurde, überhaupt kein bißchen mehr.


----------



## pkroos (6. Oktober 2011)

ich zeige rockstar dafür den stinkefinger!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht warten sie ja auch erst mal die Verkaufszahlen von L.A. Noire auf dem PC ab 

Und wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm...es gibt ja noch genügend anderes Zeug zum zocken


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Oktober 2011)

Es wird ja eh immer gemeckert. RDR kommt nicht für PC - mimimi. Wenn es dann käme, müsste man sich mit Abstürzen, Games 4 Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club etc rumschlagen - auch wieder mimimi.
Selbst wenn es was umsonst gibt, wird gemeckert - wie jüngst, bei Sonys Welcome Back Aktion nach dem PSN-Ausfall. Da waren einige mit dem Spieleangebot wieder nicht zufrieden. mimimi im quadrat


----------



## thor2101 (6. Oktober 2011)

mich kotzt die Gesamtsituation an! Allein dass so ein tolles Spiel nicht für den PC kommt, der PC der immer Vorreiter, Werkzeug und Daddelkiste zugleich war, ist heute ein alter Onkel den niemand mehr besuchen will. So kommt es mir seitens der Entwickler vor. Es wäre schön, wenn es mal wieder einen Entwickler gibt, der trotz der abgeschlagenen Verkaufszahlen gegenüber den Konsolen eine PC-Version bringt einfach weil der PC es verdient, gar nicht mal weil er den Markt auch abgrasen will, sondern nur weil es verdammt nochmal der PC ist! Der Loyalität halber! Weil all die PC'ler es verdienen. Die manchmal kreativ, als auch einfach enthusiastisch an ihren Kisten basteln und GARANTIERT mehr von einem Spieleuniversum verstehen, als so mancher (nicht alle) Konsolero, der sich nichtmal reindenken kann in ein Spiel, sich nichtmal verlieren kann, einfach nur auf der Couch lümmelt und nie genug von allem haben kann, hauptsache Blut, Actionscripte und Achievements! So sehe ich das. Nicht jeder Konsolero braucht sich angesprochen fühlen, viele haben ja mehrere Systeme. Aber ich für meinen Teil bin einfach radikal und sage mir, um ein Spiel in Perfektion zu bekommen, in Grafik, Sound und Social-Möglichkeiten, kann nur ein PC dies möglich machen. Und schon aus Prinzip kommt mir keine Konsole ins Haus! Aus Prinzip! Das mögen manche nicht verstehen. Vielen ist es egal. Das ist die typische "nach mir die Sinnflut"-Mentalität. Sie spielen RDR, GT5 und Uncharted2 und denken sie sind der Mittelpunkt des Universums. Ich will perfekte Spiele mit perfekter Grafik und das wird auch mit einer xbox720 nie der Fall sein! Und darum boykottiere ich diese Brotkisten! Außerdem hab ich sowieso eine Abneigung mit dem Strom zu schwimmen und all das zu tun, was die Masse tut. Fussvolk! Mitläufer! Ferngesteuerte Konsumenten! Nieder mit den Konsolen! *Faust gen Himmel streckt*


----------



## Lordex (6. Oktober 2011)

Hahahaha Sehr geil geschrieben und spiegelt auch meine Meinung über *würg* Konsolen! Aber wie soll der PC auch wiederzu alter stärken kommen wenn die Entwickler schiß haben dafür zu Entwickeln.... das die Entwickler durchaus mit eine Schuld an der Lage tragen sehen die natürlich nicht!


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2011)

Wirst du auf nem PC je das "perfekte" Spiel / die "perfekte" Grafik haben?

Vielleicht kannst du auch einfach mal ein wenig näher definieren, was für dich "perfekt" wäre. Jeder hat andere Ansichten - dass die Konsolen heutigen PC´s leistungsmäßig hinterherhinken, kann man nicht leugnen.
Trotzdem gibts genügend Spiele, die sich auch auf Konsolen lohnen.


----------



## Basshinzu (6. Oktober 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Es wird ja eh immer gemeckert. RDR kommt nicht für PC - mimimi. Wenn es dann käme, müsste man sich mit Abstürzen, Games 4 Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club etc rumschlagen - auch wieder mimimi.
> Selbst wenn es was umsonst gibt, wird gemeckert - wie jüngst, bei Sonys Welcome Back Aktion nach dem PSN-Ausfall. Da waren einige mit dem Spieleangebot wieder nicht zufrieden. mimimi im quadrat


 Red Dead Redemption freezing problems - Official PlayStation® Community -PlayStation.com
Red Dead Redemption freezing problems - Page 4 - Official PlayStation® Community -PlayStation.com
Red Dead Redemption (Xbox 360, PS3): Title Update v1.02: Problems
Red Dead Redemption Multiplayer Problem - XBox Ecke - Gameplay-Forum - Einmal Gamer, immer Gamer !
nur mal so beispiele, dass das spiel auch nicht bei jedem an den konsolen richtig funzt. hatte bei meiner ps3 fassung auch so einige bugs,glitches, etc. ABER:
ein red dead für den pc wäre nunmal der hammer. eine so geile story verpackt in aktueller pc grafik wäre das spiel des jahres.
deshalb finde ich es schon traurig, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit um eine pc version immer weiter sinkt.
es gibt immer jemanden der probleme hat, seien es konsolen oder am pc. wach auf aus deiner perfekten traumwelt 
hier noch ein paar nette glitches:
Ben Buja's Red Dead Redemption Bloopers, Glitches & Silly Stuff - YouTube


----------



## Maverick3110 (7. Oktober 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> mich kotzt die Gesamtsituation an! Allein dass so ein tolles Spiel nicht für den PC kommt, der PC der immer Vorreiter, Werkzeug und Daddelkiste zugleich war, ist heute ein alter Onkel den niemand mehr besuchen will. So kommt es mir seitens der Entwickler vor. Es wäre schön, wenn es mal wieder einen Entwickler gibt, der trotz der abgeschlagenen Verkaufszahlen gegenüber den Konsolen eine PC-Version bringt einfach weil der PC es verdient, gar nicht mal weil er den Markt auch abgrasen will, sondern nur weil es verdammt nochmal der PC ist! Der Loyalität halber! Weil all die PC'ler es verdienen. Die manchmal kreativ, als auch einfach enthusiastisch an ihren Kisten basteln und GARANTIERT mehr von einem Spieleuniversum verstehen, als so mancher (nicht alle) Konsolero, der sich nichtmal reindenken kann in ein Spiel, sich nichtmal verlieren kann, einfach nur auf der Couch lümmelt und nie genug von allem haben kann, hauptsache Blut, Actionscripte und Achievements! So sehe ich das. Nicht jeder Konsolero braucht sich angesprochen fühlen, viele haben ja mehrere Systeme. Aber ich für meinen Teil bin einfach radikal und sage mir, um ein Spiel in Perfektion zu bekommen, in Grafik, Sound und Social-Möglichkeiten, kann nur ein PC dies möglich machen. Und schon aus Prinzip kommt mir keine Konsole ins Haus! Aus Prinzip! Das mögen manche nicht verstehen. Vielen ist es egal. Das ist die typische "nach mir die Sinnflut"-Mentalität. Sie spielen RDR, GT5 und Uncharted2 und denken sie sind der Mittelpunkt des Universums. Ich will perfekte Spiele mit perfekter Grafik und das wird auch mit einer xbox720 nie der Fall sein! Und darum boykottiere ich diese Brotkisten! Außerdem hab ich sowieso eine Abneigung mit dem Strom zu schwimmen und all das zu tun, was die Masse tut. Fussvolk! Mitläufer! Ferngesteuerte Konsumenten! Nieder mit den Konsolen! *Faust gen Himmel streckt*


 
Glaube mir, selbst wenn es niemals irgendeine Konsole auf diesem Planeten gegeben hätte, würde es für Dich niemals das perfekte Spiel geben.(so lese ich das aus Deinem Post heraus).
Ich möchte Dir ja nicht den Spass an zB.BF3 verderben, aber wenn Du es jetzt nicht kaufen würdest sondern wartest bis es DX12 Karten gibt mit passendem Patch für BF3 dann wäre es sicher perfekter als jetzt mit DX11. Aber vermutlich ist BF4 noch perfekter als BF3. An Deiner Stelle würde ich dann noch 6 Jahre warten bis BF4 rauskommt oder dann vielleicht auf den Patch für DX14. denn der ist dann wieder sicherlich viel perfekter. Ich hoffe Du siehst wie Du mit Deiner Einstellung ganz schön in der Predoullie steckst und so nie wirklich ein Spiel geniessen kannst, da es nie perfekt sein wird.

Mein Gott, was muss ich früher unzufrieden gewesen sein als ich nur Atari VCS und C64 Grafik hatte.


----------



## thor2101 (7. Oktober 2011)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe Du siehst wie Du mit Deiner Einstellung ganz schön in der Predoullie steckst und so nie wirklich ein Spiel geniessen kannst, da es nie perfekt sein wird.
> 
> Mein Gott, was muss ich früher unzufrieden gewesen sein als ich nur Atari VCS und C64 Grafik hatte.


 
Es geht darum das perfekteste Spiel zu bekommen, welches am besten läuft. Und das ist in Sachen Grafik einfach der PC. da kann keine Konsole was besseres abliefern. Nebenbei ich bin mit Pong und PacPan aufgewachsen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Es geht darum das perfekteste Spiel zu bekommen, welches am besten läuft. Und das ist *in Sachen Grafik* einfach der PC. da kann keine Konsole was besseres abliefern. Nebenbei ich bin mit *Pong und PacPan aufgewachsen*.


Darum find ich es so erstaunlich das du die Grafik in Verbindung mit perfektes Spiel in einem Mund nimmst.

Gerade wer mit alten Klassikern aufgewachsen ist, z.B. Police Quest I, weiß was gutes Gameplay ist und wie nebensächlich Grafik ist.
Ich will nicht sagen unwichtig, denn das ist sie selbst für mich nicht, aber was nützt mir die beste Grafik ( z.B. Crysis ) wenn das Spiel selbst einfach nur Durchschnitt ist?


----------



## thor2101 (7. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich weiss dass es ein spiel auf 3 plattformen gibt und und dass es auf einer am besten aussieht, dann will ich natürlich das, was am besten aussieht und nicht das zweitbeste. so einfach ist das. ich hab einen großen Monitor  (28"), dazu einen großen Fernseher, wenn ich mir vorstelle da nur mit 720p und möglicherweise noch ohne AA zu spielen, wenn ich weiß ich könnte mit der PC version auch in fullHD und mit 16xAA zocken, ja was soll ich dann mit ner Konsole? Natürlich würde ich auch gerne Uncharted, Heavy Rain und RDR spielen, aber dafür bin ich leider zu stolz, dass ich mir sone Krümelkiste ins Wohnzimmer stelle. Es gibt genug andere Games, die bei mir tausendmal besser aussehen und wirken, als auf soner Casualkiste. Dead Space1+2, Crysis1+2, SHIFT1+2, BC2 und Battlefield3 wird auch fantastisch aussehen. Ich kann im übrigen auch mit Minecraft gar nichts anfangen. Ich bin einer von denen die echt grafisch geflasht werden wollen. Ich gebs ja zu. Und das ist mit solchen Staubfängern einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> ich hab einen großen Monitor  (28"), dazu einen großen Fernseher, wenn ich mir vorstelle da nur mit 720p und möglicherweise noch ohne AA zu spielen, wenn ich weiß ich könnte mit der PC version auch in fullHD und mit 16xAA zocken, ja was soll ich dann mit ner Konsole?


... dir ist schon klar das du die technischen Limitationen einer Konsole bei einem Abstand von 2-4m kaum bis garnicht siehst?
Wenn du vor deinem Fernseher mit 30cm Abstand dir die Spiele anschaust: stimmt. Das meist fehlende AA fällt auf, auch die nicht ganz scharfen Texturen.

Sitzt du aber, wie wohl die meisten, 2-3 ( oder wie ich 4m! ) weg ... ganz ehrlich? So gut sind deine Augen definitiv nicht. Batman:AA mit 4m Abstand sieht nur minimal schlechter aus als Batman:AA fürn PC mit FullHD und max. Details / AA etc.



> Natürlich würde ich auch gerne Uncharted, Heavy Rain und RDR spielen, aber dafür bin ich leider zu stolz, dass ich mir sone Krümelkiste ins Wohnzimmer stelle.


Was hat das mit Stolz zutun? 



> Es gibt genug andere Games, die bei mir tausendmal besser aussehen und wirken, als auf soner Casualkiste. Dead Space1+2, Crysis1+2, SHIFT1+2, BC2 und Battlefield3 wird auch fantastisch aussehen.


... jetzt hast du dir die Spiele rausgesucht die auch auf der 360 sehr gut aussehen. Gratulation. 

Ich schätze einfach mal deine Erfahrung mit Konsolen stammt von Hören sagen oder mal beim Kumpel angetestet, und dann bestimmt 20cm vorm LCD und hast rumgeflamed. 

Schlußendlich isses mir Wumpe ob ich bei Konsolentitel nicht die Grafik erreiche die am PC möglich ist, dafür freu ich mich über gute Spiele die du einfach verpasst.


----------



## golani79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich genauso wie Rabowke - wenn ich mich an die Spiele aus früheren Zeiten erinnere, dann frag ich mich schon, was aus der guten alten Qualität geworden ist.
Sicher, war die Grafik damals nicht so berauschend - aber sie hat ihren Zweck erfüllt und sah teilweise schon ganz gut aus. Ich würd viel dafür geben, wenn wieder öfter Spiele auf dem Qualitätsstand von früher erscheinen würden, dafür aber nicht so ne mega aufpolierte Grafik hätten.
Klar find ich gute Grafik auch toll - aber was hab ich davon, wenn das Game ansich nicht überzeugen kann?


----------



## Chris421X (4. Juni 2012)

habs schon lange für xbox würds mir für pc aber noch ma holen


----------



## anon85 (14. Juni 2012)

PETITION!!!!!!!!!


----------

